# حصلت في المنتدى جريمة و فضحت المتهمين



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

........محكمة ....​




المتهمون :

انتم يامن تحت اسماكم نرى 
عضو جديد و عضو فعال و عضو ذهبي و فضي و برونزي و ماسي 
و حتى العضو المبارك كلكم متهمون .............

و الادارة الكريمة من محاورين و مشرفين كافة الاقسام و تصل التهمة الى الزعيم ماي روووك كلكم متهمين ............

و كلكم اثبتنا ادانتكم ..........

انتم السبب نعم و ان شئتم او ابيتم ثبتت التهمة بالادلة القاطعة 

التهم الموجهة الى المدعو عليهم :
متهمون 

بزيادة جمال المنتدى و رووووعة المشاركات و كلكم ثبتت ادانتكم  

متهمون 

بخلق جو من الفرح و المحبة و الاخوة و كلكم ثبتت ادانتكم 

متهمون 

بالمساهمة في نجاح اجمل منتدى مسيحي تبشيري و كلكم ثبتت ادانتكم 

متهمون 

برقي تعاملكم و قوة ايمانكم و كلكم ثبتت ادانتكم 

متهمون 

بانكم مثلتم افضل تمثيل لاولاد الله و كلكم ثبتت ادانتكم


الحكم :
حكم قلبي عليكم بالمحبة الدائمة لكم و حكمت امنياتي بالسعادة و الخير و المحبة لكم جميعا حكم لا يقبل الطعن او الاستئناف


شكرا ليكم 

رفعت الجلسة

طحبوش غير منقول ​


----------



## دانيال (29 ديسمبر 2009)

خضيتني يا كابتن ههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل جداً

تحياتي :-

دانيال_hbk


----------



## dimitrios (29 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش أنت فعلاً مميز
ربنا يحفظك و يقويك
سلام و محبة


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جديد من نوعه 

شكرااااااااطحبوش على فكره اسمك غريب اوى 

ماتشوف حاجه اسهل شويه 

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع يا طحبوش كلامك كله فيه روح حلوه جدا
واسمك دمه خفيف  جدا​ا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل خالص يا طحبوش 
انت كمان حبوب قوي 
واحيك علي العنوان الرهيب اللي يشد الانتباة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*برئ يا بيه

المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته
*​


----------



## dodoz (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ليييييييك*
*موضوع جميل جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

دانيال قال:


> خضيتني يا كابتن ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل جداً
> 
> ...



سلامتك يا دانيال من الخضة ههههههه 
و شكرا ليك على الرد الجميل جدا


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

sigma قال:


> طحبوش أنت فعلاً مميز
> ربنا يحفظك و يقويك
> سلام و محبة



حبيبي يا سيغما انت المميز و اشتقنالك كيفك ؟
ربنا يخليك و يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جديد من نوعه
> 
> شكرااااااااطحبوش على فكره اسمك غريب اوى
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليكي و انا جدا مبسوط بمرورك الجميل جدا 
طحبوش = كلبوظ بالمصري هههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> رائع يا طحبوش كلامك كله فيه روح حلوه جدا
> واسمك دمه خفيف  جدا​ا




شكرا ليك انت خليت الموضوع روحو اجمل بردك الحلو ده نورت الراعي الصالح


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل خالص يا طحبوش
> انت كمان حبوب قوي
> واحيك علي العنوان الرهيب اللي يشد الانتباة
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*



شكرا على المرور الجميل جدا يا رجعا انت كمان انسانة جميلة جدا 
ربنا يخليكي و يوفقك


----------



## روماني زكريا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه ده يا طحبوش لازم تخضنا 
بس جامد الموضوع
شكرا ليك يا طحبوش


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *برئ يا بيه
> 
> المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته
> *​



انت مش بريء يا مولكا من التهم و خاصة في منتديات الحوارات الدينية انت من اصحاب الجرايم هناك 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك و يباركك يا رب


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييييييك*
> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا على مرورك الحلو جدا يا دودوز 
ربنا يخليك و يوفقك


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ايه ده يا طحبوش لازم تخضنا
> بس جامد الموضوع
> شكرا ليك يا طحبوش



اهلا يا روووووم يا اخي سلامتك من الانخضاض 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بريئة معملتش حاجة


----------



## Mary Gergees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههه
حلو اووووووووى الموضوع يا طحبوش
ميرسى ليك كتيررررر


----------



## طحبوش (30 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> بريئة معملتش حاجة


انت من اجمل المتهمين هههههههههه شكرا ليكي يا عشووقة


----------



## النور الجديد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا طحبوش ومميز*

*وانا برئة ما عملتش أي حاجه *

*ربنا يخليك افرج عني ههههههههه*

*الرب يباركك*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع طحبوش ومميز 
بس العنوان فعلا يشد الانتباه 
وانت شخصيوةعسولة 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك طحبوش


----------



## طحبوش (30 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلو اووووووووى الموضوع يا طحبوش
> ميرسى ليك كتيررررر




ربنا يخليكي و شكرا ليكي على مرورك الرائع


----------



## asmicheal (30 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> ........محكمة ....​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:download:

فكرة لذيذة ومكلبظة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل عجبنى جدا 
واحلى تقييم لطحبوش​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههه ايه الحلاوة دى يا ولا*

*ما تيجي تخبط كل واحد قلمين احسن*​


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا طحبوش ومميز*
> 
> *وانا برئة ما عملتش أي حاجه *
> 
> ...





افرج عنك يا قمر مستحيل ههههههههههه ربنا يباركك 
و شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## شيرينوووو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا بما انى عضوه فى المنتدى اؤيك الحكم ده واقويه وشاهده على ان ما قيل عنكم هو اقل مما تقومون به ومستعده للشهاده بذلك


----------



## samosa (31 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*عايزة اشوف دم 
كدة مينفعش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2010)

_*جااااااااامد  *_
_*وانتا كمان  متهم *_
_*علشان انتا مننا*_
_*موضوع  جميل مرسى يا باشا*_​


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع طحبوش ومميز
> بس العنوان فعلا يشد الانتباه
> وانت شخصيوةعسولة
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك طحبوش


شكرا ليكي يا ديدي و انت من اطيب الشخصيات هنا في المنتدى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> فكرة لذيذة ومكلبظة
> 
> ...




مكلبظة هههههههههههههههههههههه 
شكرا ليكي يا قمر ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه ايه الحلاوة دى يا ولا*
> 
> *ما تيجي تخبط كل واحد قلمين احسن*​


صديييييييييقيييييييييي و فلذت كبدي عاوز ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ضرب الحبيب زبيب ههههههه ربنا يباركك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (1 يناير 2010)

طحبوش ربنا يباركك يا غالي 
مواضيعك كلها مميزة او فيها مقالب 
زي اسلام جورج بوش 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يناير 2010)

_*يبنى خضيتنى ينفع كدة 

عليك غرامة 100 الف جنية تمن خضة 

ومتنساش انك بردوا من المحكومين عليهم 

بجد موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك يسكر​*_


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2010)

*جميل بجد تسلم ايدك
واحلي تقييم الك اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

شيرينوووو قال:


> وانا بما انى عضوه فى المنتدى اؤيك الحكم ده واقويه وشاهده على ان ما قيل عنكم هو اقل مما تقومون به ومستعده للشهاده بذلك



هههههههه ربنا يباركك شكرا ع المرور العسل


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

samosa قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا ع المرور الاجمل ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *عايزة اشوف دم
> كدة مينفعش
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



طب الموضوع الي جاي نعملو دم علشانك هههههههه 
نورتي شكرا ليكي


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*جااااااااامد  *_
> _*وانتا كمان  متهم *_
> _*علشان انتا مننا*_
> _*موضوع  جميل مرسى يا باشا*_​



شكرا و ربنا يباركك 
مرور زي العسل


----------



## ستيفان (1 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلوة الموضوع عاشت ايدك


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 يناير 2010)

ولك ريتك اتطحبش قلبي 
موضوع مطحبش من عنوانه بس سكر:new6:
الكلام كله طحبشة بس بجد عسل:new8:
وانتَ طحبوش بس أنا حبيتك :friends:
الرب يباركك خيي...


----------



## *koki* (2 يناير 2010)

هههههههه 
على كدة بقى انا برا الموضوع


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> طحبوش ربنا يباركك يا غالي
> مواضيعك كلها مميزة او فيها مقالب
> زي اسلام جورج بوش
> ههههههههههههههه​



اهلا بيك يا نيومان يا غالي هههههههه ربنا يباركك مرور زي الفل


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*يبنى خضيتنى ينفع كدة
> 
> عليك غرامة 100 الف جنية تمن خضة
> 
> ...



شكرا ليكي على مرورك الرائع الي زي العسل ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *جميل بجد تسلم ايدك
> واحلي تقييم الك اخي العزيز
> ربنا يبارك محبتك
> *​



شكرا ليك ع التقييم ربنا يباركك و مرور جميل جدا


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع __ من شخص رائع



شكرا ليكم ____ الرب معاكم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرا طحبوش ايه الموضوع الجميل ده

مستقبللك رائع مع المفتش كونان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوة الموضوع عاشت ايدك



شكرا ليك على المرور الي زي الفل ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

elias017 قال:


> ولك ريتك اتطحبش قلبي
> موضوع مطحبش من عنوانه بس سكر:new6:
> الكلام كله طحبشة بس بجد عسل:new8:
> وانتَ طحبوش بس أنا حبيتك :friends:
> الرب يباركك خيي...



شكرا مرورك كتييير اسعدني و انشاء الله منبقى اصحاب و كل عام و انت بخير و ريتك تؤبش قلبي هههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههه
> على كدة بقى انا برا الموضوع



لا انت جوا الموضوع تماما و شكرا على المرور الي زي العسل


----------



## ياسرالمصري (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يناير 2010)

*نشكرك جميعا
ربنا يسامحك وقعت قلبى
ههههههه     هههههههه
كل سنة وأنت طيب والمنتدى والأدارة وجميع الأعضاء بخير وسلام​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يناير 2010)

الله جميل جدا جدا جدا الموضوع دا بصراحه انا كنت بتصفح فى الموقع فى الموضوع  الخاص بخلاص ماى روك وفجاه شفت  اللينك دا استغربت واتغاظت منك خالص لكن لما دخلت وشفت لقيت كلام جميل جدا والحكم اجمل وانا موافقه على هذا الحكم واظن باقى اخواتى موافقون
موافقون 
موافقه 
بالاجماع 
ههههههههههه
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
واذكرونى فى صلاتكم محتاجه الصلاه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع __ من شخص رائع
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكم ____ الرب معاكم*​



شكرا لمرورك الكريم استاذي النهيسي ده شرف كبير ليا


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا طحبوش ايه الموضوع الجميل ده
> 
> مستقبللك رائع مع المفتش كونان
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



مرورك اروع شكرا ليك و لتمنى مستقبلك يكون اجمل مع يسوع 
هههههه


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

ياسرالمصري قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا



مرورك يا ياسر شرفني يا رب اشوف مشاركتك دايما


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *نشكرك جميعا
> ربنا يسامحك وقعت قلبى
> ههههههه     هههههههه
> كل سنة وأنت طيب والمنتدى والأدارة وجميع الأعضاء بخير وسلام​*



سلامتك يا مونيكا ههههههه 

و انت طيبة و كل احبابك بخير و سلام و ربنا  يباركك 
و بشكرك على المرور الجميل


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

tota love قال:


> الله جميل جدا جدا جدا الموضوع دا بصراحه انا كنت بتصفح فى الموقع فى الموضوع  الخاص بخلاص ماى روك وفجاه شفت  اللينك دا استغربت واتغاظت منك خالص لكن لما دخلت وشفت لقيت كلام جميل جدا والحكم اجمل وانا موافقه على هذا الحكم واظن باقى اخواتى موافقون
> موافقون
> موافقه
> بالاجماع
> ...




شكرا على الرد الجميل الي زي العسل 
ههههههه 
ربنا يباركك و يوفقك و تبقي زي الفل


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يناير 2010)

في ايه يا طحبوش

انتا قلقتني بس طلع

موضوع متميز راقي من انسان ذو قلب عظيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح  الذي يفوق كل العقول


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> في ايه يا طحبوش
> 
> انتا قلقتني بس طلع
> 
> ...




سلامتك يا رب 

شكرا على مرورك الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك انت نورت


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ........محكمة ....​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*حربقتنا يا طحبوش بس فعلا موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## عماد وجدى (5 يناير 2010)

*يا خبر انا هرفع دعوى لمحكمة النقض علشان مذكرتهاش فى الممنوعات يا منورنا بمواضيعك الرائعة ربنا يباركك كتيير​*


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *حربقتنا يا طحبوش بس فعلا موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك*



هههههههههه سلامتك من الحربقة 
ربنا يباركك و يوفقك


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

عماد وجدى قال:


> *يا خبر انا هرفع دعوى لمحكمة النقض علشان مذكرتهاش فى الممنوعات يا منورنا بمواضيعك الرائعة ربنا يباركك كتيير​*




ربنا يباركك بس انا قلت قرار غير قابل للطعن هههههههههههه


----------



## وليم تل (5 يناير 2010)

........محكمة ....
حيثيات الحكم :

قررت المحكمة حبس العضو طحبوش لمدة 24 ساعة رأفة منها
لمضمون الاتهام الملىء بالمحبة المسيحية الرائعة
اما الحبس بسبب عنوان الدعوة المرفوعة والذى ازعج الاعضاء

رفعت الجلسة
​


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> ........محكمة ....
> حيثيات الحكم :
> 
> قررت المحكمة حبس العضو طحبوش لمدة 24 ساعة رأفة منها
> ...




ههههههههههه ربنا يباركك يا وليم هو يعني عشان العنوان 
طيب يا سيدي هو مش بقلك ما تنظرش ع المظهر المهم المضمون 
ههههههههههههه 
شكرا على المرور الروووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (14 يناير 2010)

طحبوش كلبوز انا بجد هقتلك كلك مقالب


----------



## طحبوش (14 يناير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> طحبوش كلبوز انا بجد هقتلك كلك مقالب



ههههههههههههه طيب يا تامر اعملك ايه اذا اكلت المقلب ههههه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (14 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه ماشى


----------



## طحبوش (15 يناير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ماشى



تستاهل هههههههه


----------



## Critic (16 يناير 2010)

*انا لما قريت عنوان الموضوع قلت بس .... طحبوش هينيل الدنيا و شكله كده ناوى يتطرد*

*هههههههههههه*

*لا بس جامدة يا طحبوش*
*يالا عقبال العضوية المباركة يا باشا*


----------



## طحبوش (16 يناير 2010)

critic قال:


> *انا لما قريت عنوان الموضوع قلت بس .... طحبوش هينيل الدنيا و شكله كده ناوى يتطرد*
> 
> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> ...




انت تستاهل العضوية المباركة اكتر و من كل قلبي اتمنى انك تبقى عضو مبارك
المنتدى منور بوجودك شكرا على المرور الرائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## toty sefo (17 يناير 2010)

*انت بجد عضو لذيذ ومثقف وكل كلامك له معنى قوى ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من نعمه شكرا ليك*​


----------



## طحبوش (17 يناير 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> *انت بجد عضو لذيذ ومثقف وكل كلامك له معنى قوى ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من نعمه شكرا ليك*​



شكرا ليك يا حبيبي ربنا يخليك بجد مرورك هو الي بيزيد من جمال الموضوع ربنا يباركك و يقويك
جدا اسعدني مرورك و انا ما استاهلش الكلام الجميل ده كلو


----------



## JOJE (17 يناير 2010)

كلام جميل
 ياطحبوش
 شكرا ليك


----------



## عروبي (18 يناير 2010)

نشكر عدالة المحكمة على أحكامها الجميلة إلي كلها ذوق وآخر حلاوة وتنفيذ الحكم متى


----------



## طحبوش (18 يناير 2010)

joje قال:


> كلام جميل
> ياطحبوش
> شكرا ليك




شكرا ليكي على المرور الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (18 يناير 2010)

عروبي قال:


> نشكر عدالة المحكمة على أحكامها الجميلة إلي كلها ذوق وآخر حلاوة وتنفيذ الحكم متى




شكرا ليك و ربنا يباركك مرورك الجميل جدا و انشاء الله اشوف مشاركاتك اكتر


----------



## عروبي (19 يناير 2010)

ياجميل يارايق يالكلك ذوق
بصراحة أنا نفسي أشارك بإستمرار بس كلكم عارفين الوضع بالعراق وخصوصا بالموصل والذي يفعله الإرهابيين من قتل وتفجير وتهجير في المسيحيين لهذا السبب مشاركاتي قليلة


----------



## طحبوش (19 يناير 2010)

عروبي قال:


> ياجميل يارايق يالكلك ذوق
> بصراحة أنا نفسي أشارك بإستمرار بس كلكم عارفين الوضع بالعراق وخصوصا بالموصل والذي يفعله الإرهابيين من قتل وتفجير وتهجير في المسيحيين لهذا السبب مشاركاتي قليلة



ربنا يخليك الذوق كلو من عندكم اهلنا بالعراق 
و ربنا يصبركم و يحميكم و سنة سلام اتمنالك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
يا راجل خضيتنى
ميرسى للموضوع المميز​


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يا راجل خضيتنى
> ميرسى للموضوع المميز​



ربنا يخليك و يباركك هههههه شكرا للمرور الجميل جدا


----------



## هنرى شنودة (20 يناير 2010)

الله يسامحك ياستاذ\طحبوش
انا ذهبت للموضوع بسزعه
لكن حقيقى موضوع جميل


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

هنرى شنودة قال:


> الله يسامحك ياستاذ\طحبوش
> انا ذهبت للموضوع بسزعه
> لكن حقيقى موضوع جميل




ربنا يخليك يا هنري منور 
شكرا ليك ع المرور الجميل جدا


----------



## compboy88 (24 يناير 2010)

thanks mawdoo3 ra2e3!!!


----------



## طحبوش (24 يناير 2010)

compboy88 قال:


> thanks mawdoo3 ra2e3!!!



شكرا ليك ع المرور الاروع منور ربنا يباركك


----------



## مكاريوس دانيال (1 فبراير 2010)

ياراجل قلبى وقع فى رجلين اللى جنبى


----------



## nadawadeeg (1 فبراير 2010)

روعة موضوع مفرح ومتميز :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## raffy (1 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
انا اتخضيت وانا بقراة
بس الحمدللة جت سليمة
شكرا يا طحبوش للموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

مكاريوس دانيال قال:


> ياراجل قلبى وقع فى رجلين اللى جنبى




ههههههههههه ربنا يباركك يا ماكاريوس و نورت الموضوع


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

nadawadeeg قال:


> روعة موضوع مفرح ومتميز :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil




شكرا ع المرور الرائع جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

raffy قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انا اتخضيت وانا بقراة
> بس الحمدللة جت سليمة
> شكرا يا طحبوش للموضوع الجميل دة



نورتي يا رافي و ربنا يباركك و سلامة قلبك من الانخضاض 

و انشاء الله دايما تيجي سليمة


----------



## جيلان (1 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
انا بقول تلحق تستخبى اليومين دول
يا مواضيعك يا طحبوش *


----------



## جيلان (1 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يخليكي و انا جدا مبسوط بمرورك الجميل جدا
> طحبوش = كلبوظ بالمصري هههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك



*طب ما الواحد مصرى بقاله كتير معدتش علينا ليه الكلمة دى*


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> انا بقول تلحق تستخبى اليومين دول
> يا مواضيعك يا طحبوش *




ههههههههههه طيب ما انا اهو زي الحمل الوديع ماعملتش حاجة 
ههههههه 

ربنا يباركك و شكرا ع المرور الي كلو تشجيع


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *طب ما الواحد مصرى بقاله كتير معدتش علينا ليه الكلمة دى*



هو عشان احنا في الزمن ده منفتقد برائة الطفولة 
و عشان كده اخترت كلمة طحبوش او كلبوظ عشان بتذكرني بحاجات حلوة و بريئة 

و ربنا وعد الي قلوبهم زي الاطفال بدخول الجنة


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 فبراير 2010)

التهم دى تتوجه للاعضاء المباركين والمشرفين اللى منورين المنتدى


----------



## جيلان (1 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هو عشان احنا في الزمن ده منفتقد برائة الطفولة
> و عشان كده اخترت كلمة طحبوش او كلبوظ عشان بتذكرني بحاجات حلوة و بريئة
> 
> و ربنا وعد الي قلوبهم زي الاطفال بدخول الجنة



*تقصد الملكوت ؟!
طيب انا مصرية وبقلك مش معناها كلبوظ بالمصرى ههههههههه
*


----------



## jojo_angelic (1 فبراير 2010)

حكم قلبي عليكم بالمحبة الدائمة لكم و حكمت امنياتي بالسعادة و الخير و المحبة لكم جميعا حكم لا يقبل الطعن او الاستئناف


كـــــــــــــــلام ولا أروع ، شكرااااااا ليك طحبـــوش


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> التهم دى تتوجه للاعضاء المباركين والمشرفين اللى منورين المنتدى




اه معاكي حق بس لكل الاعضاء كمان شكرا ع المرور الجميل جدا


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *تقصد الملكوت ؟!
> طيب انا مصرية وبقلك مش معناها كلبوظ بالمصرى ههههههههه
> *




لا يا جيلان كلبوظ طفل رضيع تخين شوية 

و كلبوظ = طحبوش ههههههههههه 

ملكوت ايه ؟؟؟؟
 دعوا _الأطفال_ يأتون الي لان لمثل هؤلاء _ملكوت_ السموات (مرقس 10 : 13


عشان كده انا استخدمت اسم طفولي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> حكم قلبي عليكم بالمحبة الدائمة لكم و حكمت امنياتي بالسعادة و الخير و المحبة لكم جميعا حكم لا يقبل الطعن او الاستئناف
> 
> 
> كـــــــــــــــلام ولا أروع ، شكرااااااا ليك طحبـــوش




شكرا على مرورك الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------

